# Our World War



## Torch (Apr 24, 2015)

Was cruising Netflix when I came across a BBC series called "Our World War", was a series of 3 true stories, The first was about Britains first battle at Mons, the 2nd was about "Pal" platoons and the last about the first tank attack. Was actually decent, the way they filmed it they tried to make you a part of the scene...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2015)

Remember it when it was on the BBC here. Good trilogy to watch.


----------



## pbehn (Apr 27, 2015)

The BBC used to make good stuff some of their recent stuff has been rubbish, more concerned with the presenter than the subject.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 1, 2015)

> more concerned with the presenter than the subject.



You couldn't possibly mean Top Gear, could you?


----------



## pbehn (May 1, 2015)

nuuumannn said:


> You couldn't possibly mean Top Gear, could you?



Top Gear is typical but it stretches into supposedly serious documentaries and history programmes. I now could not count how many celebrity presenters have gone for a flight in a two seat spitfire, que 15 minutes of dross about how nervous they are what a privilege it is what a beautiful plane and what a great noise then after wow that was great.....blah blah blah Unfortunately the spitfire served throughout the war and so now every programme has its celebrity flight.


----------



## Von Frag (Jun 5, 2015)

It was good. I found this one on Netflix as well, it is good too.

Great War Diaries

Netflix - Watch TV Shows Online, Watch Movies Online


----------



## Von Frag (Jun 5, 2015)

It was good. I found this one on Netflix as well, it is good too.

Great War Diaries

Netflix - Watch TV Shows Online, Watch Movies Online


----------



## Torch (Jun 12, 2015)

Will check it out..


----------

